

Ask HN: SAAS Accounting Application... code it? - captaincrunch

I have just designed a SAAS Accounting package, database, flow charts (for the software process) etc.<p>I'm hoping to achieve success by creating the "Mint.com" for accounting for start-ups.<p>My question:  Should I start coding away?  I can understand making a minimal viable product for something "chancy", but I feel like an accounting package would be a sure thing if completed, and marketed right - for almost any niche.<p>I wrote a complete dating site (ericanight.com) from start to completion, and it seemed to have failed- so I want to insure I don't waste another 6 months.
======
ssebro
Sounds like indinero.

You need to figure out how you define "success" - is it by number of
users/money made etc. Then you'll have a clearer idea of what you'd like to
target.

Throw up a launchrock and see if ppl are interested - I know that if it's
free, you'd probably get a lot of users- and you'd probably be able to make
money by selling industry reports back to your users...

------
jesstaa
I can see why your dating site would have had trouble. You require a user's
email address before offering them anything of value. Before people sign-up
for a dating site they want to know that there are actually people they'd want
to date on the site already. You might want to look in to that.

------
webbruce
Writing the app is cool but you need to be able to sell it. If you have the
connections and marketing plan to do it then yeah go ahead.

Also, check out <http://pulseapp.com/>

